# What Supplements do I use?



## IanAppleton (Dec 28, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I am looking for a bit of advise as to which supplements I should use.

I am a 29 year old male and am starting MMA after having a couple of years out of martial arts altogether. I am looking at supplments for a number of reasons?

1. To help me to lose fat;

2. To boost performace;

3. To help me to recover quicker after training sessions; and

4. To build muscle.

These are in order of preference.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Ian


----------



## SFC (Jan 14, 2010)

BUILD MUSCLE SPECIAL!

Synergy-ISO-7 is the answer to the all-in-one conundrum, it is also an answer to the prayers of those seeking complete nutritional synergy. Synergy contains precise amounts of protein, carbohydrates, creatine and glutamine.

SPORTSENSE ZMA - Scientific evidence shows that taking a ZMA supplement at the correct time can increase testosterone levels by 30% and reduce cortisol levels by 20%. This advanced ZMA formula boosts the effectiveness of ZMA by including N.A.C. and Vitamin E to further reduce cell damage and physical stress.

CNP CREATINE MONOHYDRATE - Creatine Monohydrate has been heavily researched over literally hundreds of legitimate and official studies. It is proven to increase endurance by buffering lactic acid and will help your muscle bellies retain more water which results in increased protein synthesis. A must have supplement for the serious natural athlete!

We work closely with lots of MMA athletes, this is a great combo for anyone!


----------



## Marck (Sep 22, 2012)

Well!!According to me that supplement foods are so good for the health and fitness.

If you want to keep good fitness then you should be eaten the supplement foods for fitness.

I like these supplements foods like,...1 Vegetable

2 Fruits

3 Cheese

4 Milk

5 Egg....


----------

